# Bentley GT chromed metal grille



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

I would apreciate any leads or information on getting a metal grille for my 2006 GT.
Stainless Steel, chromed metal or brushed alminum would do. The aluminum would probably be best since it would be chrushable upon impact.
Thanks.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley GT chromed metal grille (R8ordered)*

These are on ebay all the time. Just search parts Bentley. Cost is usually about $1,000 for the three lower grills in the set. I believe they are chromed stainless steel mesh.











_Modified by Paldi at 12:31 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bentley GT chromed metal grille (Paldi)*

Hi Fred:
Once again leave it to the Phaeton group to be the ultimate fountain of informaton.
I really believe our onlne group is most extraordinary in both its camaraderie and expertise.
And it certainly celebrates diversity without that requirement having to be legislated.
Thank you "mille fois".
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Bentley GT chromed metal grille (R8ordered)*

Here's a set now! It's for a Flying Spur, however the vendor says they can accommodate requests on other vehicles. This is an offering by Bentley of Long Island. A good source I would think.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Paldi at 5:42 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Bentley GT chromed metal grille (Paldi)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Bentley GT chromed metal grille (Paldi)*

Fred:
Once again a question:
Rain, snow & ice tires for the Phaeton: what do you recommend?
p.s. for my W12 in Santa Fe, where I am at 8,200 feet with snow & frost, not E. Hampton. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tradgickmagick (Mar 12, 2008)

Bently has chrome oe grills available through all dealers now. make sure you buy the bentley ones though. they have a factory warranty on them. all of these aftermarket ones that are out chip and flake away after 3 months and then you are s.o.l


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (tradgickmagick)*

Look into "chrome vacuuming" 
You just send them your stock grill and they put it throught a machine and when they are done, it comes out chrome. Its how they make plastic factory peices chrome


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*

MTM offers one as well...


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Was at a Bentley dealership this weekend and they said that the Conti GT chrome grill set of 3 is about $1900. The Flying Spur is about $2100. The Flying Spur set is different because the three grills are connected by two chrome pieces. The dealer said that people go to have the plastic dipped in chrome and it doesn't last long because they start to flake and peel off.


----------

